# I've got fluffy mail (can I show it off please?!) :)



## SBB

:happydance: 

After I got fluffy mail the other day and it was the wrong thing :( (meant to be flips but they sent pockets) I am very excited about todays fluffy mail! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/28a2d4f2.jpg

This is hopefully going to work as a night nappy for us... 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/04629ef0.jpg https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/cfe4b48d.jpg

Yay! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and I'm getting these prints too soon :) 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/aio_skully_skull__72142_zoom.jpg https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/aio_dalmations__17896_zoom.jpg

:yipee: 

x x x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Oooh yay! :happydance:
LOVE the flowery one!


----------



## SBB

Cute hey! He has lots of flowery and pink nappies - sure he doesn't mind :haha: 

x x x


----------



## sausages

Ooo!

::strokes::

They're lovely! :D


----------



## flubdub

DROOL!!! They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## mummyclo

THey are lovely!! Probably wouldn't work for us though :cry:


----------



## Cloberella

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH WHERE IS THE SKULL PRINT FROM I WANT IT!!!!!!!!

*composes self*


----------



## SBB

mummyclo said:


> THey are lovely!! Probably wouldn't work for us though :cry:

Why not Hun? X x x


----------



## SBB

Cloberella said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH WHERE IS THE SKULL PRINT FROM I WANT IT!!!!!!!!
> 
> *composes self*

:rofl: www.babybumboutique.co.UK the skulls is ltd edition though so youd have to contact the lady. Shes also on here (amandag I think) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Modelling one: 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/IMG_2876.jpg

x x x


----------



## mummyclo

Awwww! He is sooo cute!! :)


----------



## jen1604

Gorgeous!! Very jealous! X


----------



## Eala

Gorgeous!!


----------



## c.m.c

mmmmm tempting -- they are gorgeous and very slim


----------



## wannabewillow

Love it! Wish Mairi would pose like that in her fluff!


----------



## mandarhino

Lucky! Am still loving my Bright Star.


----------



## kawaiigirl

OMG i love the flowery one  Yay I got mine!! It's in the wash now! You are right, they are so slim! Can't wait to try! Do you use a fleece liner?


----------



## mommy43

love the dalmatian one


----------



## SBB

Kawaii yep I use a fleece liner :) 

He poo'd in the new one :( but it only went on the fleece :) good baby! 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

Haha! Good boy! So do you snap the inserts in and out ? I didn't have a real good look and it's in the machine? I've never seen one like this before. Is that just so it's easier to dry?


----------



## NuKe

oooh love love love the flowers and skulls!!


----------



## amandag

Glad they got there Suzanne! I reckon I need to borrow that boy of yours for modelling - he is such a poser! Love it!!

Kawaii - I am lazy and leave my inserts snapped in. The option is just there to help speed up drying a little. I am a bit hit or miss with liners too - Maisie never seems bothered by them when they are wet (unlike with towelling) and it doesn't seem to stain either in our experience...

While I am on here - we reduced some gorgeous wetbags last night for RNW if anyone is interested... x


----------



## SBB

He does love posing!! 

Kawaii I only unsnap it to put it on the line to speed it up a bit, if it's really sunny they will dry by lunch... If its not sunny / inside they dry by the end of the day... 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

amandag said:


> Glad they got there Suzanne! I reckon I need to borrow that boy of yours for modelling - he is such a poser! Love it!!
> 
> Kawaii - I am lazy and leave my inserts snapped in. The option is just there to help speed up drying a little. I am a bit hit or miss with liners too - Maisie never seems bothered by them when they are wet (unlike with towelling) and it doesn't seem to stain either in our experience...
> 
> While I am on here - we reduced some gorgeous wetbags last night for RNW if anyone is interested... x

Thanks Amanda, I was just about to email you to say I received your fluffy package and it was so beautifully wrapped:cloud9:

Thank you :flower:


----------



## amandag

[QUOTE

Thanks Amanda, I was just about to email you to say I received your fluffy package and it was so beautifully wrapped:cloud9:

Thank you :flower:[/QUOTE]

I love a bit of sparkle, and just couldn't resist the shiny purple!! It is so nice to come on here and see that you all love them when they arrive! I don't think many businesses get to see pics of the products in use :thumbup: Makes me wanna :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Aw that's true actually! Nice to see happy customers and happy babies!

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

amandag said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Amanda, I was just about to email you to say I received your fluffy package and it was so beautifully wrapped:cloud9:
> 
> Thank you :flower:

I love a bit of sparkle, and just couldn't resist the shiny purple!! It is so nice to come on here and see that you all love them when they arrive! I don't think many businesses get to see pics of the products in use :thumbup: Makes me wanna :happydance:[/QUOTE]

It made my day :winkwink:


----------



## wannabewillow

amandag said:


> Glad they got there Suzanne! I reckon I need to borrow that boy of yours for modelling - he is such a poser! Love it!!
> 
> Kawaii - I am lazy and leave my inserts snapped in. The option is just there to help speed up drying a little. I am a bit hit or miss with liners too - Maisie never seems bothered by them when they are wet (unlike with towelling) and it doesn't seem to stain either in our experience...
> 
> While I am on here - we reduced some gorgeous wetbags last night for RNW if anyone is interested... x

Already ordered mine, but very tempted to come back for more, either the Pink Elephants or Owl ones! Just lush. Stop woth the nice stuff already... Ok, show me more then :brat: xxxx


----------



## wannabewillow

Kawaii.... i'm nosey, what did you get, what did you get? Xxxx


----------



## Blob

Where is the flowery print I can't see it :cry:


----------



## SBB

It's a ltd edition... click through the photos here https://www.brightstarbaby.com/prod...All-in-One-Diaper-LIMITED-EDITION-Prints.html then email amanda through babybumboutique (or PM amandag) and she might be getting it into stock... 

x x x


----------



## amandag

I have it here!! Just putting on website - Baby Brain thought I already had!!


----------



## NaturalMomma

Awesome!


----------



## amandag

on now! Just doing other prints I have in stock x


----------



## Blob

Oooooh you just sent me my other one :cry: though I guess am still waiting on the pirate one heehe could just wait till then :blush:


----------



## amandag

Ok, all in-stock prints are done! If you want to preorder any look at www.facebook.com/babybumboutique for what we have coming in and email me any requests! x


----------



## Blob

Oooooh it's so prettttty will try out this one tomorrow then order it :haha:


----------



## amandag

I can put it in with the pirate one, still waiting for dates on those!


----------



## kawaiigirl

What about those lovely wraps Amanda, when you getting those? Sorry, can't remember the name, mind blank!!


----------



## amandag

kawaiigirl said:


> What about those lovely wraps Amanda, when you getting those? Sorry, can't remember the name, mind blank!!

The Green Carbon Living ones?? They have been ordered, so hopefully about 2 weeks time. Want me to put pics of the prints to choose from on FB for pre-orders??


----------



## kawaiigirl

amandag said:


> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> What about those lovely wraps Amanda, when you getting those? Sorry, can't remember the name, mind blank!!
> 
> The Green Carbon Living ones?? They have been ordered, so hopefully about 2 weeks time. Want me to put pics of the prints to choose from on FB for pre-orders??Click to expand...

Yes please :thumbup:


----------



## amandag

hang on, will try now. Could you see FB?? I can't remember if it was you without an account...


----------



## amandag

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.226391080707653.76662.195466847133410&l=0a33e84db2

try this link - should show you them!


----------



## mommy43

i love the black butterflys & dalmatian:)


----------



## mommy43

ooooo & the hooty tutti :) oh no more spending ahead i think


----------



## SBB

he he sorry about that! the hooty tooti is the best!

x x x


----------



## mommy43

i just brought a girly skulls it came today n i love it
oh well too late now email sent:)


----------



## kawaiigirl

amandag said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.226391080707653.76662.195466847133410&l=0a33e84db2
> 
> try this link - should show you them!

Oh, it's the giraffe one I love!!!! :happydance:


----------



## amandag

You know the drill by now! email me if you want it saving!! Going to have sold these before they even hit the website at this rate!!


----------



## SBB

I can't even remember which one I ordered Amanda - but don't tell me I'm looking forward to the surprise!! 

X x x


----------



## wannabewillow

Damn my job getting in the way of fluff mail! Got a wee red postcard through my door sayin it was ready for pick up, but I'm working until Saturday, waaaaahahhhhhh!


----------



## SBB

Oh no that's cruel!!! 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

wannabewillow said:


> Damn my job getting in the way of fluff mail! Got a wee red postcard through my door sayin it was ready for pick up, but I'm working until Saturday, waaaaahahhhhhh!

Ah I HATE that!! My postman normally comes when I'm in the shower so I have to wait till the next day to pick stuff up.


----------



## SBB

My postie is lovely, he bought a box round to leave in our porch for fluffy post, he signs for parcels for me so he doesn't disturb us in case the baby is sleeping/feeding. And when we moved he told us not to bother re-directing our mail and wasting our money, he'd just bring our post for the old address to us at the new house - and he still does 5 months later!! 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

Woah!! What a nice man! Ours always rings the doorbell three times
AND knocks on the door - despite me telling him twice that he makes a lot of noise, it sounds like he's trying to break in, and we have a baby!!


----------



## SBB

I hate when they do that! All delivery guys do that it's sooo annoying! 

X x x


----------



## wannabewillow

SBB said:


> My postie is lovely, he bought a box round to leave in our porch for fluffy post, he signs for parcels for me so he doesn't disturb us in case the baby is sleeping/feeding. And when we moved he told us not to bother re-directing our mail and wasting our money, he'd just bring our post for the old address to us at the new house - and he still does 5 months later!!
> 
> X x x

Ahh, that's so nice. I call our postie Smokey Joe, because he always smokes. When I was pregnant, I had to ask him not to smoke at my door because it wafted right into the hallway! Now, he leaves his fag on the wall outside the gate, post through our door and picks it up again. I would complain, but don't think I could deal with the guilt of a clearly hard workijng individual losing their job over it, the world has bigger fish to fry. He thinks I'm running a business with all the packages I get he he he. I just explain, I've got my habit, as he does his. I think he's ok really, a bit grumpy sometimes, but that's because he's torn from his habit for the precious seconds it takes to deliver my fluff!


----------



## wannabewillow

SBB said:


> Oh no that's cruel!!!
> 
> X x x

:brat:


----------



## SBB

Oh my god that's so wrong he smokes while walking around delivering post?!?! 

X x x


----------



## wannabewillow

SBB said:


> Oh my god that's so wrong he smokes while walking around delivering post?!?!
> 
> X x x

That's pretty sterotypical here, I'm afraid. The thing is, I remember when I smoked, it didn't seem like such a big deal until I stopped, now I absolutely hate it. My parents smoke(never around LO) and it really upsets me, but the nature of smoking is so selfish that nothing I could do would ever stop them. I work in a Childrens hospital that has signs stating that there are vents leading to the bone marrow transplant isolation rooms at the entrance, please don't smoke, but people still do. We're not allowed to approach people though, for personal safety reasons. I do my best penetrating stare on my way in.


----------



## SBB

:( I used to smoke too, and now I think it's vile! My dad and his wife smoke I'd go mad if they smoked while baby was there! 
Smoking in doorways is so gross, do we really all want to breathe it in? I think it should be banned in all public places now, I hate being out shopping or whatever and having smoke blown at me :sick: 
Having said that, if I ever drink again, I'd really want one!! I wouldn't though.... 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

I used to smoke too but am dead against it now. What is it they say? There's nothing worse than an ex smoker? :haha: I can't stand the smell of it. It's such a
Selfish thing though that people don't realise how far the smoke travels. There's nothing worse than a mum pushing a pram, holding a fag :(


----------



## SBB

I know I find that so gross and upsetting... 

I wish no-one would smoke, and EVERYONE would use cloth :haha: 

I got more fluffy mail today! My flips arrived and have tried them but not for long yet... Not sure I love them but we'll see! 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

You WILL love them! I got no fluff today but my Amber necklace came mi don't know if im imagining it, but he hasn't chewed on his hands at all since I put it on him this Morning! Anyway, can't hurt to try and he looks like a duuuuude!

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/rebeccagornall/b157d58a.jpg


----------



## SBB

Aw how cute!!! I LOVE his hair! How old is he? 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

Just over 16 weeks. Everyone mentions his hair lol. It's all rubbed off on the sides :( but stands totally on end on top of his head, no matter Which way we brush it :haha:


----------



## SBB

Sammuel rubbed all his off the sides too! He looks strong on his feet... S is like that too he LOVES standing up! 

Hope the necklace keeps working :) 

X x x


----------



## c.m.c

aww wee cutie and his amber necklace!! Ava's anklet came yesterday- we got a little bit of a better nights sleep- she cried the other night for hours- she would fall asleep then cry then fall asleep in cycles- had to let her into my bed at 5am- and she slept like a log!!! shes likes my bed!!!! 

on topic of smoking- i HATE it and have never smoked- my mum always has smoked- she has smoked outside since i was about 6 or 7 but i remember she told me she smoked when pregnant- then she said 'o i only ever smoked 2 or 3 a day' :haha:2 or 3 times 7 days a week times 40 weeks of a pregnancy is more than 1000 cigarettes i had before i was born!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think i upset her when i did my calculation:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Cmc love the new Avvie!! 

I NEVER smoked while preggers. I gave up when ttc and even before that I only ever smoked when I had a glass of wine basically, so about 1 fag a week on average! But I did smoke more when I was younger. 

I SOOO don't want LO to smoke when he's older. Hopefully by then it will be rarer and so he wont... 

I bet your mum feels bad about smoking though? 

X x x


----------



## Jetters

Aw Flubdub he is soooooooooo cute :cloud9: where's the broody icon!!!

SBB I can't believe how nice your postie is :shock: mine is a real grumpy shit, I live on the second floor and I got parcels all the time when I was heavily pregnant and he'd never bring them up for me, he'd make me come heaving down the stairs lugging my bump- then after I had K, he was a week old and we were home alone, so I asked him if he would please bring it up since i'd just had a baby and he said "I don't get paid for that, i'll put a red card in your letter box if you prefer" (the cheeky shit!) and so I sloooowly went down the stairs, carrying my newborn, wishing the ******* dead...

He also leaves parcels inside our communal door (even though i've told him like fifty times not to do it, they got stolen), posts red cards through my letterbox when i'm in (and hasn't even brought the parcels with him and doesn't ring my bell!!!), and mail goes missing left right and centre. HATE IT :growl:


----------



## c.m.c

SBB said:


> Cmc love the new Avvie!!
> 
> I NEVER smoked while preggers. I gave up when ttc and even before that I only ever smoked when I had a glass of wine basically, so about 1 fag a week on average! But I did smoke more when I was younger.
> 
> I SOOO don't want LO to smoke when he's older. Hopefully by then it will be rarer and so he wont...
> 
> I bet your mum feels bad about smoking though?
> 
> X x x

thank you- na I honestly think she is sooo addicted she doesnt see how bad it is!!! everybody she knows smoked when preggers--- flipping Jackie Kennedy did it :haha: i honestly cant believe nightclubs and pubs used to be full of smoke- i am sooooo thankful my baby will never know what thats like- i swear i used to wake up on a sunday morning, smell smoke in my hair and boke:growlmad:


----------



## c.m.c

i have the same postie as my uncle and he leaves him jelly and socks and weird things-my uncle couldnt work out where all this weird stuff was coming from in the post and then he saw him one day leaving butter through his letterbox!!!! i swear i thought my uncle was going a little nuts, then one day when my uncle was at my house the postie came round and my uncle went out to him and asked if he had anything nice for me and he gave him a block of cheese!!!!! what???? mind you i never got anything again- he mustn't like me- not that o care its too weird!!! i know i live in the countryside but weird as weird can get


jetters what a horrible horrible postie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wannabewillow

SBB said:


> Cmc love the new Avvie!!
> 
> I NEVER smoked while preggers. I gave up when ttc and even before that I only ever smoked when I had a glass of wine basically, so about 1 fag a week on average! But I did smoke more when I was younger.
> 
> I SOOO don't want LO to smoke when he's older. Hopefully by then it will be rarer and so he wont...
> 
> I bet your mum feels bad about smoking though?
> 
> X x x

Very cute CMC! I gave up when I did my finished my uni disseration. I wasn't ready before. That was 5 years ago now and yes, I've had the odd wagon falling off, but never since before I was TTC.

I'm not going to make smoking a huge taboo, my parents did, even though they smoked and I always wanted to try it. Ironically it wan't until I moved out at 17 before I tried it.  I then smoked on and off until I was 28. Before I moved back to Scotland, DH paid for my smoking cessation hypnotherapy (ironially with Michelle Bass' now husband, Steve. I used to work with his Mum.). It was the 2nd best gift he ever gave me.

If Mairi ever smoked, of course I'd be devastated, but how I'd deal with it, I don't know. David would probably lock hernin her room until she was 35! It's so hard, I want her to know how awful it is, but I don't want there to be any mystery about it. Mum always sayed if she ever caught me, I'd be forced to smoke 20 Lambert and Butler in one sitting, maybe that threat will be passed down!


----------



## SBB

Wow that's one weird postie cmc! Jetters yours is just horrid. I don't get it, you do a job, you HAVE to do it, why not just be nice to people? Would make the day so much more pleasant and everyone would like you for it. What's the point of being a mean grumpy git? Doesn't get you home any quicker!! T**ts!! 

Totally agree re smoking inside, I can't believe it wasn't banned earlier. If it was that way now I'd never go to the pub! Not that I actually do often anyway :haha: 

X x x


----------



## wannabewillow

I just ordered Mairi an Amber anklet. Hope it's not like closing the door after the horse has bolted!


----------



## Blob

I was thinking about this the other day how coming back from a club everyone must have stank!! I remember thinking it stank like pee after though :haha: now I cannot imagine them stinking again. 

I got my first bright star today :cloud9: cannot wait to try it out!!


----------



## c.m.c

HA HA my mum the big smoker used to say that to me 'if i ever catch you smoking'......


----------



## SBB

Yay let us know how you go with the bright star! 

X x x


----------



## Eala

I'm the reason my Mum quit smoking :smug: Not from any kind of moral/ethical "I'll stop because I'm pregnant" but because she was so sick if she tried to smoke, that it made her stop :haha:

I've smoked a few times when I was younger. Only ever when I was seriously drunk though - like, falling over drunk. And I only ever really liked the menthol ones :rofl: 

I remember the days before the smoking ban, oh boy! I actually had my hen night in the first Glasgow pub to be non-smoking (before the ban came into effect). It was so nice not smelling like an ash tray when I woke up the next morning!

I don't really know what I'll do with Roo about smoking :shrug: I don't want to be a totalitarian "Thou shalt not smoke!" kinda person... I think I'll probably present her with all the facts, and let her work out for herself that it's a bad idea. Let's hope that one works out :haha:

On the postie topic, my old postie was an absolute honey :cloud9: I don't know if he retired, or just changed jobs, but I really miss him! I could set my watch by him, pretty much; my post would arrive at 10am every morning! My new postie, he's a nice enough guy, but I think he must do his route in reverse, as it can be 3pm before I get anything :dohh: The guy who delivers parcels though, he's a darling. So pleasant, he always asks after Roo and is generally lovely.


----------

